# Brave new world of graphene sensors



## sashbar (Nov 27, 2014)

News Detail


----------



## tirediron (Nov 27, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## sashbar (Nov 27, 2014)

1000 times more sensitive, that means about 10 stops more, right ?


----------



## qleak (Nov 27, 2014)

sashbar said:


> 1000 times more sensitive, that means about 10 stops more, right ?



2^10=1024 so yes 

Wait was that a rhetorical question?


----------



## sashbar (Nov 27, 2014)

qleak said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > 1000 times more sensitive, that means about 10 stops more, right ?
> ...


----------



## pgriz (Nov 27, 2014)

I think I read somewhere that the Bayer array may not be needed with this type of sensor, with it being possible to read the energy spectrum directly from the amount of energy deposited on each sensing cell.  Of course, it could be wishful thinking on my part with a little reading incomprehension thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 28, 2014)

okay, so we are talking about 10 stop better performance, 5 times cheaper production and a technology which can be used with the pre-existing manufacturing setup..  Yay for us amateur enthusiasts and the camera companies.

A bold prediction from someone with little experience, but this may turn out to be a bad news for the professionals. Of course the skillset and experience would still matter, but we all know what happened to the photography industry once cheap SLRs became availalble to the general public. At the very least the competition would increase manifold!


----------



## Jerry_ (Nov 28, 2014)

Interesting article and defintely a promissing technology.

However since this article was published mid 2013, it seems to have become quiet around the subject graphene photosensor - Recherche Google


----------



## sashbar (Nov 28, 2014)

Jerry_ said:


> Interesting article and defintely a promissing technology.
> 
> However since this article was published mid 2013, it seems to have become quiet around the subject graphene photosensor - Recherche Google



Well, it will be quiet up the the day the first camera hits the market.  
I guess the first one with a graphene sensor will be some mobile phone. Nokia has patented some already. 

I guess it will be a funny day.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 28, 2014)

Lets hope it doesn't make photos look like plastic like a lot do


----------



## petrochemist (Nov 28, 2014)

pgriz said:


> I think I read somewhere that the Bayer array may not be needed with this type of sensor, with it being possible to read the energy spectrum directly from the amount of energy deposited on each sensing cell.  Of course, it could be wishful thinking on my part with a little reading incomprehension thrown in for good measure.


I can't see that could work in a photographic type application where multiple photons are detected.
The energy detected will be the number of photons times the energy of each individual photon (planks constant times its frequency).
The frequency range covered is likely to be at least an order of magnitude (it's listed as broad spectrum & specifically mentions visible & infrared) so some detected photons will have 10 times the energy of others. 
1 blue photon would have the about same energy as 10 infra red photons.
Even just within the visible 2 violet photons (~300kJ/mol each) can have the same energy as 3 orange ones (~200kJ/mol each).


----------



## qleak (Nov 28, 2014)

Let's not jump the gun and think this is a clear replacement for photographic camera sensors. It may not have a very good dynamic range and for all we know the color rendition from a bayer array of these things could suck.

It may only be useful for scientific equipment, traffic cams, thermal imaging and security cameras.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 30, 2014)

We can't even get Foveon sensos to work as well as their Bayer counterparts. It's gonna be 200 years before we see these in consumer cameras lol


----------



## timor (Dec 3, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> We can't even get Foveon sensos to work as well as their Bayer counterparts. It's gonna be 200 years before we see these in consumer cameras lol


Apparently there are problems to separate noise from the true signal.


----------

